

Google boss warns of 'forgotten century' with email and photos at risk - century19
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/feb/13/google-boss-warns-forgotten-century-email-photos-vint-cerf

======
bobwaycott
It's almost like there's an argument for completely open standards for data
formats to be found in here somewhere.

